# Fronteira França/Luxembourgo radar Doppler



## Earthling (30 Abr 2012 às 23:36)

Ora boas,

Estou na fronteira Lux/França, lado sul, terriola Audun le Tiche e está uma ventania do caraças e a trovejar.

Estofex dá nivel 1 de tempo severo.

Alguem sabe sites onde possa ver imagens radar doppler com reflectividades como no nosso IM????

So para ir dormir ou para ficar colado à janela?

Obrigado!!!


----------



## stormy (1 Mai 2012 às 00:49)

Earthling disse:


> Ora boas,
> 
> Estou na fronteira Lux/França, lado sul, terriola Audun le Tiche e está uma ventania do caraças e a trovejar.
> 
> ...



Tens aqui o satelite:
http://sat24.com/en/fr?ir=true

Radar MétéoFrance:
http://france.meteofrance.com/france/observations?85216.path=animationsatelliteradar

Radar MétéoBelgique:
http://www.meteobelgique.be/observations/impact-foudre.html

E olha...se puderes tira umas fotos


----------



## Earthling (1 Mai 2012 às 00:58)

obrigado!!!


----------

